# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Vritet ne Athine "i tmerrshmi i Vlores" Robert Boraku

## Asteroid

Vritet në Athinë, Robert Boraku, ish-pjesëtar aktiv i bandës së Gaxhait gjatë trazirave të vitit 1997 në qytetin e Vlorës dhe person shumë i kërkuar për disa vrasje të bujshme në qytetin e Vlorës, ndërkohë që është plagosur rëndë vëllai i tij. Persona të paidentifikuar vranë, të hënën, në mbrëmje, 35- vjecarin Robert Boraku, ndërkohë që plagosin rëndë vëllanë e tij. Ngjarjen e kanë bërë të ditur të afërm të familjes Boraku, nga fshati Peshkëpi, 20 km larg qytetit të Vlorës. Lajmi është konfirmuar nga burime të policisë dhe prokurorisë të qytetit të Vlorës, por zyrtarisht një gjë e tillë, nuk është bërë për shkak se mungon informacioni i plotë nga policia greke. Drejtori i Drejtorisë së Policisë së Qarkut të Vlorës, komisar Neritan Nallbati tha se, për ngjarjen pritet konfirmimi zyrtar i palës greke. Të njëjtën gjë ka pohuar dhe prokurori i rrethit të Vlorës, Petrit Çano, i cili pohoi se ishte informuar verbalisht për këtë ngjarje, por nuk kishte asnjë lloj informacioni zyrtar. Vrasja e Robert Borakut rikthen edhe një herë ekzekutimet e kapove të Vlorës, që terrorizuan qytetin bregdetar gjatë vitit 1997. Robert Boraku ka qenë gjatë viteve të fundit një person mjaft i kërkuar, pasi akuzohet për gati 20 vrasje të rënda dhe për incidentin me armë në fshatin Peshkëpi ne bashkepunim me Elton Tato (i cili u ekzekutua ne qershor 2002 ), gjatë fushatës elektorale të shtatorit të vitit 2000, ndaj nënkryetares së Kuvendit Popullor, Jozefina Topalli. 

Ngjarja
Të afërm të familjes Boraku thanë se, gjithçka ndodhi mbrëmjen e të hënës, në një lokal, në qytetin e Athinës. Boraku, ishte ulur për të pirë kafe, së bashku me vëllanë e vet dhe me nje shok, kur pranë tyre janë afruar dy të rinj dhe një vajzë. Në rrethana, që nuk sqarohen plotësisht, njeri prej të rinjve i ka drejtuar 35 vjeçarit, tytën e një pistolete dhe ka qëlluar mbi të me shtate plumba, duke e lënë të vdekur në vend. Të njëjtën gjë ka bërë edhe me vëllanë e Robertit, por duke e plagosur rëndë, edhe shoku qe ishte me ta plagoset. Gjithka ka ndodhur brenda pak sekondash aq sa, vetë Roberti dhe vëllai i tij, nuk kanë patur mundësi të reagonin, ndërkohë që atentatorët u larguan me shpejtësi nga vendngjarja. I plagosuri është dërguar me urgjencë në një nga spitalet e Athinës, ku, sipas të afërmve të familjes Boraku, është në gjendje të rëndë. Ndërkohë policia greke ka konfirmuar faktin se në mbrëmjen e së hënës një shqiptar ka vdekur dhe dy të tjerë janë plagosur, si pasojë e një grindjeje mes tyre. Versioni i policisë greke i mbështetur nga deklarimet e dëshmitarëve okularë është pak a shumë i njëjtë. Tre shqiptarë kanë qenë duke pirë në një lokal në lagjen Niqia. Ndërkohë në lokal hyjnë tre shqiptarë dy burra dhe një grua. Ndërsa njëri prej grupit i afrohet tavolinës, dy të tjerët prisnin tek dera e lokalit. Pasi kanë debatuar dhe kanë shkëmbyer sharje në shqip, personi që iu afrua tavolinës nxjerr pistoletën dhe me qetësi hap zjarr ndaj të treve. Si pasojë e këtij sulmi njëri mbeti i vdekur në vend ndërsa dy të tjerët u dërguan në spital. Menjëherë pas kësaj, atentatorët janë larguar nga vendngjarja dhe deri tani policia nuk ka asnjë të dhënë që të bëjë të mundur arrestimin e tyre. Sipas saj, bëhet fjalë për larje hesapesh të vjetra. Por në njoftimin e saj policia greke nuk jep asnjë detaj për identitetin e viktimave apo autorëve të krimit. 

Robert Boraku
35- vjecari, Robert Boraku, nga fshati Peshkëpi, ishte i shpallur në kërkim nga policia, pasi dyshohej si autor i disa vrasjeve. Ndërkohë, ai u akuzua nga policia si organizatori kryesor ne bashkepunim me Elton Tato te cilet  krijuan incidentin me nënkryetaren e Parlamentit Shqiptar, Jozefina Topalli, në shtatorin e vitit 2000, në afërsi të fshatit Peshkëpi, duke e bllokuar për disa minuta lëvizjen e saj dhe të grupit që e shoqëronte, në kohën që ata ktheheshin nga një disa takime me elektoratin e zonës. Autoret e ketij incidenti bridhnin rrugeve te Vlores dhe nuk arrestoheshin nga policia. Edhe kur policia arriti ti kapte ata u liruan brenda 24 oreve mbasi erdhi urdhri nga lart. Gjatë viteve të fundit ai ka lëvizur vazhdimisht në drejtimin Shqipëri-Greqi, për të humbur gjurmët nga policia dhe për të kryer disa vrasje tronditëse. Ai ka qenë i arrestuar dhe i pandehur me bandën e Kakamit dhe Gaxhait. Por u lirua në maj të vitit 1999, në sallën e gjyqit të gjykatës së Tiranës pas skadimit të afatit një-vjeçar të paraburgimit së bashku me pesë të pandehur të tjerë, duke përfshirë këtu dhe vet Alfred Nebiun i njohur me nofkën Kakami. Madje Boraku vijoi të paraqitej i vetëm në këtë proces edhe pasi fitoi lirinë. Ky proces nuk ka mundur të përfundojë asnjëherë në gjykatën e Tiranës. Roberti ishte një nga 4 fëmijët e familjes Boraku, nga të cilët tre janë djem. Njeri prej djemve të familjes, Niko Boraku, u vra në korrik të vitit 1997, nga banda rivale e Zani Çaushit, duke u ekzekutuar dhe më pas djegur në të njëjtin vend ku kishte kryer atentatin me kundërtank ndaj Arben Latifit më 17 maj 1997. Familja Boraku, zotëron një vilë luksoze në të hyrë të fshatit Peshkëpi. Robert Boraku akuzohet se ka vrarë vëllain e madh të Zani Çaushit, Luanin, duke e qëlluar me pistoletë në lagjen Çole. Robert Boraku akuzohet se është autori i krimit makabër më 24 dhjetor 2002, ku mbetën të vrarë dhe më pas u dogjën në makinën e tyre ish-oficeri i krimeve në Vlorë dhe kushëriri i tij i parë. Ardian Kajmaku rreth 35 vjeç, ish-oficer i krimeve dhe kushëriri i tij i parë Agim Hatia, rreth 38 vjeç u gjetën të djegur në një makinë tip Audi me targa të Fierit FR 72 05 A, në Babicë të Vlorës. Sipas policisë të dy kushërinjtë fillimisht janë qëlluar me pistoletë pas koke dhe më pas janë djegur në makinë.

----------

